# 2002 Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a set of these wheels (2002) on a Jamis Eclipse steel bike which is sitting on the trainer. I am thinking of riding this bike outdoors again. What do you think of these wheels for fast group rides? Route is a mixture of hills and flats.

Looks like these wheels weight about 715grams for the front, and 885grams for the rear


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

used to have them- they're not light, not aero, but they were pretty durable (at least mine were). They'll probably work just fine though- you won't notice a difference unless you try them out against something else.


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

not up to current weight standards but these wheels have most weight near the hubs so rotational mass is really good. SSC designation is a good thing, meaning they are race service course ready.

these wheels are bulletproof, light and fast enough for your purpose. Unless you are competing for the podium finish, these wheels will not hold you back at all.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

Are the black with silver shaved out between the spokes or are they all silver? I have some 2004's all silver, been riding on them for 7 yrs, not one problem, don't hold me back, I even think they are faster then my 2011 Bontranger rxl's scandium, but hard to tell. They are very stiff durable wheels and lightweight for that time.


----------



## 64tetrahedron (Nov 10, 2011)

fast wheels! group rides? you need zipps only. *sarcasm noted*


----------

